# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Table tool?

## curiouscat408

The Table icon provides tags for a bare-bones table; just "table", "tr" and "td" tags.

I used to use an Excel add-in that was provided by this forum.  It no longer works with the forum (*).  It was too sophisticated for my purposes, anyway.

(* Using Excel 2010 and Firefox 101.0.1 on Win 7.)

I expected to find a pointer to a tool in the FAQ.  If it's there, I overlooked it.

Bottom line:  Can you point me to a tool to use in Excel for building tables suitable for posting to this forum?

Also, can you point me to online documentation that explains the Table syntax, including options for td-level and/or tr-level right, left and center alignment?

-----
BTW, the Table alignment option does not make sense to me.  In addition to aligning every field, it applies the alignment to the position of the table(!).

For example, if I select table-level right alignment, the entire table appears far to the right in the posting.  Certainly not what I want.

----------


## AliGW

No need for all that palaver. Follow this link to the ForumTools add-in: https://www.dropbox.com/s/umis204g6e...ools.xlam?dl=0

You can then simply copy and paste from Excel and maintain the tabular format using the BB code generator.

*AliGW on MS365 Beta Channel (Windows 11) 64 bit*


A
B
C
D

*1*
*Final Product*
*Product Name*
**Component*
**Quantity*

*2*
CLOCHSSBGO-240
CLOUDESLEY SMALL SATIN BRASS 240V
PCTO-02-0740.SBR
1

*3*
CLOCHSSBGO-110
CLOUDESLEY SMALL SATIN BRASS 110V
PCTO-02-0740.SBR
1

*4*
1982 - AVACHOBZHA
CUSTOCK AVALON HALO 1200 + 700
PCTO-01-0160
2

*5*
CLOCHSBZGO-110
CLOUDESLEY SMALL BRONZE 110V
PCTO-05-0018
4


Sheet: *Sheet1*

----------


## curiouscat408

> No need for all that palaver.



No need for your editorial comments.  Insulting.  Rude.  Inappropriate, especially for a moderator.

There was nothing excessive about my posting, IMHO.  And that's really the point:  it is a matter of opinion.

-----

Thanks for the add-in pointer.  Looks like the same one I had been using; at least the options are the same.

I think the key lesson is ``[use] the BB code generator``.  I was using one of the HTML options.

But my table does not look as nice as yours.

[...."Palaver" elided....  I'm happy with my newfound knowledgeable about how to change xlam files.]

(Sorry for "all the palaver".  That's just the way that I explain things.  Most people appreciate it.)

----------


## AliGW

I'm sorry, but you've taken my comment in completely the wrong way! I wasn't referring to the way you were expressing yourself at all.

What I meant was that there's no need to bother learning all the table formatting (palaver) when you can use a BB code generator like the one I shared.

noun: palaver

    unnecessarily elaborate or complex procedure.
    "there's a lot of palaver involved"

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> Bottom line:  Can you point me to a tool to use in Excel for building tables suitable for posting to this forum?



It is almost always better to just attach your actual Excel file. We can't test formulas on a web page table.

----------


## curiouscat408

> It is almost always better to just attach your actual Excel file. We can't test formulas on a web page table.



And that's what I usually do.  I did not say I wouldn't.

But usually, I _also_ like to include an image so that the reader can follow along the discussion while looking just at the reply.

And to that end, I like to include the image close to the discussion of it -- especially when there are multiple examples.

(Split screen does not always work well.  And most of us do not have multiple displays.  So it is difficult to look at the Excel file while trying to follow a discussion of it.)

But in this forum, the Insert Image icon is broken (sigh).  Consequently, all images appear at the bottom of the response -- which defeats the purpose of including them to a large extent, especially when there are more than one.

I have noticed that AliGW and other experienced contributors include nicely formatted tables.

But I couldn't figure out how to do the same, at least not without spending a great deal of time and effort to manually enter data td-by-td using the Table icon.  As I said, the xlam that I had didn't seem to work.

But thanks to AliGW's response, I now know that I was using the wrong feature of the xlam.  And after some editing of the xlam, it now produces exactly the inline images that I want, with the added bonus that I don't have to go through the gyrations of creating an screenshot.

That will be a huge time-saver for me and a benefit for those who like my responses.  Thanks again, AliGW.

----------


## curiouscat408

> I'm sorry, but you've taken my comment in completely the wrong way!



Good to "hear".  But this can be a teachable moment.





> noun: palaver
> unnecessarily elaborate or complex procedure.
> "there's a lot of palaver involved"



Yes, that is one (internet) definition.  But the internet does not always get it right.

And sometimes, the same word can has different __connotations__ on different sides of the pond (not to mention other "English-speaking" countries on the other sides of the world).

First, the (American) Webster's dictionary defines palaver as, in part:  profuse, idle or worthless talk; talk intended to deceive; misleading or beguiling speech.

Second, when I attempted to find the (British) OED definition, the best I could find (so far) is at https://www.oxfordlearnersdictionari...nglish/palaver, to wit:

(1) (British English) a lot of unnecessary activity, excitement or trouble, especially caused by something that is not important; synonym fuss.

Example:  ``What a palaver it is, trying to get a new visa!``

(2) (North American English) talk that does not have any meaning; synonym nonsense

Example:  ``He's talking palaver.``

So the British connotation sounds like what you had in mind.

But I think it is still was unclear whose "unnecessary activity" you were criticizing.





> What I meant was that there's no need to bother learning all the table formatting (palaver) when you can use a BB code generator like the one I shared.



A non sequitur, IMHO.

I never mentioned "bothering to learn all that table formatting".  My only mention of it was the "bare bones" table, tr and td tags.

In fact, my very next sentences were:  ``I used to use an Excel add-in that was provided by this forum. [....] Can you point me to a tool to use in Excel``.

That was indeed a reference to the "BB code generator" that you enlightened me about.

But I feel that it is unreasonable for you to think that I should know that a priori.

In hindsight, perhaps ``there's no need to bother learning all the table formatting`` would have been a clearer expression of your intent -- even though, again, I never expressed an interest in that; exactly the opposite.

-----

Anyway, you did provide me with the tool that I requested, and it is working great for me after implementing some work-arounds.

So again, thanks for that.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> But in this forum, the Insert Image icon is broken (sigh).  Consequently, all images appear at the bottom of the response -- which defeats the purpose of including them to a large extent, especially when there are more than one.



There is a bug in our image attachment feature. To attach an image, first click *Go Advanced* under your edit box. Then click in the text to set the cursor to where you want the image to appear, then press the image icon and attach your image.

----------


## curiouscat408

> To attach an image, first click *Go Advanced* under your edit box. Then click in the text to set the cursor to where you want the image to appear, then press the image icon and attach your image.



Thanks for that.  Silly me for thinking that if the Insert Image icon does not work on the pre-Advanced webpage, it will not work on the Advanced webpage.   :Wink:   :Wink: 

(And conversely, if it works on the Advanced webpage, it is SMOP to fix it on the pre-Advanced webpage.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

But it does not work consistently(!).

It worked one time, at least as far as Preview Post.

But it did not work the many subsequent times that I tried.

Perhaps I'm doing something wrong unconsciously.  But I have been trying to be more and more careful with each subsequent attempt.

I suspect some stale state information.  I'll investigate some other time, starting with a very clean state.

PS....  It has been painful to experiment, because of the delays this website seems to be suffering -- at least, from my perspective.  With the internet, we never know where the delay really is.   :Mad: 

Okay, that's enough "palaver".   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   Thanks all.

----------


## AliGW

> But this can be a teachable moment.



I think the fact that you assumed that I was being deliberately insulting and rude rather than perhaps taking a moment and wondering if I'd meant something different (as I am English, not American, and these things happen) also requires you to learn something. All I intended was to offer you help. Helping people is my main motivator when I am here on the forums. 

I have learnt that the word 'palaver' has very negative connotations on your side of the pond, and is more associated with talking than actions.





> A non sequitur, IMHO.
> 
> I never mentioned "bothering to learn all that table formatting". My only mention of it was the "bare bones" table, tr and td tags.



It is clear that you have decided that, one way or the other, I made an error, either by misinterpreting your requirements or by not knowing that a relatively innoquous word here might be taken differently by an American. All I wanted to do was share a quick fix. 





> That was indeed a reference to the "BB code generator" that you enlightened me about.
> 
> But I feel that it is unreasonable for you to think that I should know that a priori.



I did not expect you to know about the BB code generation add-in, nor did I imply that you should know about it. I don't know how you have deduced this from what I said.

I shall take great care, if I offer you help again, to make my choice of language as bland as possible.

By the way I have read the report you sent about my post, of course, but then I am sure you intended for me to know exactly what you think of me. 

Thank you for the 'education'.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I have never even heard the word "palaver." Just my 2 cents.  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

This has got WAY off topic.  You asked or a tool to post tables here - you where given a link for that.  We dont generally encourage posting pics as we cannot often work with them.

Further comments regarding the use of the offered tables will be allowed, anyothing else off-topic will be deleted.

----------

